# Parts question



## Dailyuser (Mar 25, 2018)

A small plastic part has recently seemed to drop off my 320d E90. There is a part number 5175 7140983.9 511643-10 CH >PP-T20<
1. What is it?
2. How can i get it back on?
3. Is it essential or dangerous if removed?

Thanks!


----------



## droidxxvii (Mar 16, 2018)

*re: parts question*

hi!

is this the item in question?










it seems it's a cover for the drainplug. for as long as your drainplug is tightly bolted on, there's pretty much no problem leaving it out.

should you need to replace it, Schmiedmann has it. i think it goes somewhere around 100Euros brand new.

alternatively, you can do a search for "Underbody Protection - Engine Fairing Cover BMW E90 5175 7140983.9"


----------



## Dailyuser (Mar 25, 2018)

droidxxvii said:


> hi!
> 
> is this the item in question?
> 
> ...


Thats great thanks for the reply, I***8217;ll wait until i can get the car in the air and see if i can fit it back on.


----------



## droidxxvii (Mar 16, 2018)

Dailyuser said:


> Thats great thanks for the reply, I'll wait until i can get the car in the air and see if i can fit it back on.


hey, no biggie! i searched the net about the part number, and that's where it led me. :thumbup:

good luck!


----------

